# The Beck Diet Solution: Train Your Brain to Think Like a Thin Person



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 1, 2007)

The Beck Diet Solution: Train Your Brain to Think Like a Thin Person
by Judith S. Beck, Ph.D.

The Beck Diet Solution is different from other diet books because it is a psychological program, not a food plan. With the step-by-step program in this book, you will learn specific techniques to stay on your diet, lose weight, and maintain your weight loss for life.  The Beck Diet Solution is based on clinical research in Cognitive Therapy.

*The BDS Program* 
Have you unsuccessfully dieted in the past?  Or have you managed to lose weight only to gain it back? You probably haven?t been successful in the past because you just didn?t know how. 

Each day of The Beck Diet Solution?s comprehensive six-week program presents a new task designed to build psychological skills that will enable you to:


avoid cheating
cope with hunger and cravings
deal with stress and strong negative emotions without turning to food
motivate yourself to exercise
handle eating out, vacations, and special occasions 
eliminate overeating, bingeing, and backsliding
You can learn how to do all of the things you need to do to diet successfully by changing the way you think. 

Easy-to-use tools are found throughout the program, including hunger monitoring scales, daily planning schedules, weight loss graphs, and  motivational cards for handling time/energy hurdles, eating out, and other high-risk situations.


Dietary Charts
FAQs about the BDS Program
Read about a current diet group run by Dr. Judith Beck and Debbie Busis
More from Dr. Beck and an excerpt from The Beck Diet Solution
A review from the American Dietetic Association 
Diet Group Blog: Other dieters' experiences using the program


----------



## HA (Dec 3, 2007)

I just got this book from the public library on Friday and really like it!

I have tried once to lose the 50lbs I gained when I quit smoking, causing me to be over the normal healthy weight recommended by health professionals. My doctor wants me to lose some weight. 

I am so tired of not being able to simply bend down to tie my shoes without major effort. 

Since I failed to follow the Weight Watchers (WW) program beyond a couple of months, I wondered if I would ever be able to shed this extra weight. I should not use the term failed because losing weight is hard to do and I will get better at it. (learned that kind of thinking from the book) Since reading and starting to set up this program I am very hopeful that I can succeed and alreayd see why it was so hard for me to stick to the WW program.

I am hoping to use a friend as a support coach and to find an online support community for this program. So far I have found this blog by the Beck Institute. Have not read through the whole thing but thought others may be interested: Cognitive Therapy Today   Beck Diet Solution Update 

Now I will go through the added links in the article above.

I hope to be a thinner/healthier marshmellow man....lady...person in the future.
:dance:


----------



## argeci (Apr 10, 2012)

Dear HeartArt

After 5 years, I find out this topic I wonder what happened after 5 years. Did you get your soccer at diet?

P.S.: How can I find pdf or e-book version of _The Beck Diet Solution: Train Your Brain to Think Like a Thin Person_?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 10, 2012)

You can find a PDF  version of the original book as an attachment in the first post.

You can also purchase _The Beck Diet Solution: Train Your Brain to Think Like a Thin Person_ from Amazon.com in either paperback or audiobook format.


----------

